
The wearable LEX chair lets you sit where you want – but will it catch on? - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/shortcuts/2019/sep/19/the-wearable-lex-chair-lets-you-sit-where-you-want-but-will-it-catch-on
======
lost_access
No! OK, perhaps if you have some kind of disability that prevents you from
standing, but otherwise you can walk.

~~~
spraak
Actually yeah, I showed this to my wife. She has EDS so her knees, ankles and
hips can without warning dislocate when walking. She said she'd enjoy this —
if a dislocation happens she can sit to recover. Otherwise she currently must
risk a dislocation and potentially fall or use a wheelchair.

